# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Helpt testosteron tegen dun haar?

## toto

het schijnt dat ik met stestosteron me beter zou voelen,maat ik stond op het punt fenasteride te bruiken voor mijn dun haar,welk hormoon vermindert er daarmee,met stestosteron maak ik hormonen,kan beiden.

----------


## wcsaveur

Wat doe ik aan zeer dun haar.

----------


## Keano

een verhoogd testosteron gehalte vermeerderd de haargroei overal, behalve op de plek waar je het juist wil!

Mannen met een hoog testosteron gehalte zijn juist eerder kaal!

groetjes

----------

